# audiobahn



## H2J (Aug 6, 2002)

does anyone kno from experience if audiobahn is any good? 

my friend is getting a bone cheap hook up. Alpine head unit (the most expensive one you can get that's not mp3 playable, with the knob. i think the buttons are green...) 2 pairs of audiobahn 6x8 component speakers all the way around (donno if audiobahn even makes 6x8 component), 2 audiobahn DVC alum 12's, and a 1200 watt audiobahn amp and complete installation for $(u.s.)950 including tax.

i went with him for a 2 hour drive to get this system, but it turns out that not all the stuff was in, and he wanted it all at once. i also have some more questions before i approve, cuz he don't kno jack shyte. i think this guy selling it was lying about some stuff, so if someone could clear things up...

1. if an amp is only 2 ohms stable, wouldn't you quickly overheat an amp if you set the subs into a 1.5 ohm load?
2. does audiobahn make component speakers (with cross-overs)?
3. supposedly, this amp pushes like 580 watts in each channel from this 2 channel amp... now is this 580 watts rms or max? and at what ohms?

these people selling it had a navigator with 3 audiobahn 12's with supposedly a 400 watt amp running to those subs. i think they were bullshitting cuz
1) why would they have an extra battery hooked up if the amp was pushing out only 400 watts total?
2) they cranked that sucker up and my eardrums were aching and i was starting to get a headache. 400 watts does not do that

i might be missing some stuff, but also if someone could also answer the question up at the top i'd appreciate it


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

from what I've heard they are cheaper, their quality is good, and they pound hard. If you are into bass then you'll like them, but if you want clean bass at both high and low levels then you might try something else. Again this is just what I've been told or read about so you might want to listen to them first to see if you like them.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

i have never seen a 6x8 component made by any company.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

nak1 said:


> *i have never seen a 6x8 component made by any company. *


There are quite a few companies that make a 5x7 component set. A 5x7 and a 6x8 are virtually the same size speaker...the only difference is that one has an additional mounting flange on the end.

As far as an amp that is rated to play down to a 2 ohm load running a 1.5 ohm load...I wouldn't recommend doing that. It may work for a few days...but eventually, your amp will go up in a puff of smoke. Is the amp a mono-block amp or a two channel? If it is a 2 channel amp...you can only run it at 2 ohms in stereo (2 ohm load on each channel) or a 4 ohm mono load...anything lower than that will blow your amp eventually. Are the subs DVC or SVC's? What ohm are the subs?

I've never really been impressed w/ audiobahn myself. I have seen many subs blown (which I am sure is a byproduct of the consumer in most cases), but if your friend is a "basshead", I'd look to a different brand. 

The most expensive Alpine cd player that doesn't play mp3's is the CDA7893 (which has a silver face w/ blue buttons)...the one w/ the green buttons is the model just below that (CDA7892)


----------



## H2J (Aug 6, 2002)

each sub is a DVC and is 4 + 4 i think....
2 channel amp each channel pushing 580 watts... i'm guessing 580 is like max so about 290 rms
580 rms for each channel on a 2 channel amp would be extremely expensive

sentrastyleemw, that's prolly the head unit. i'm not too too familiar with alpine.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

H2J said:


> *each sub is a DVC and is 4 + 4 i think....
> 2 channel amp each channel pushing 580 watts... i'm guessing 580 is like max so about 290 rms
> 580 rms for each channel on a 2 channel amp would be extremely expensive
> 
> sentrastyleemw, that's prolly the head unit. i'm not too too familiar with alpine. *


You will have a few different wiring options with the DVC subs. You could wire up each sub to be a total 2 ohm load and run your amp with one sub off each channel which would give you 2 ohm stereo (which the amp SHOULD be able to handle...you may want to check if it is 2 ohm stable). Or, you could wire each sub to be 8 ohms...and run the amp bridged (mono)...two 8 ohm drivers will give you a 4 ohm final load on the amp. Given the two options, I would recommend the second one, just because the amp will be putting out about the same amount of power, but it will not get as hot running it at 4 ohms as it will running it at 2

Just my .02


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

no the audiobahn alums are dual 6 ohms. running a amp at half a ohm lower than its ratting shouldn't hurt it but make sure it gets a good amount of ventilation maybe some extra fans


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

So they're good/decent? Because I found a place online that has them for CHEAP...I mean dirt cheap. Here is the site. I don't know...sounds too good to be true. I mean those things are cheap!!!


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Zexel said:


> *So they're good/decent? Because I found a place online that has them for CHEAP...I mean dirt cheap. Here is the site. I don't know...sounds too good to be true. I mean those things are cheap!!! *


You really have to wonder about the quality of the product when they are on the same website as Pyle and Soundstorm. Usually...if it sounds too good to be true, it is. You might want to make sure that they are not refurbs.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I know lots of people with audiobahn systems and not only is the sound great but the look is also good! I've heard nothing but good things about audiobahn.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

SentraStyle - That's why I asked! I'm sure it's some kind of scam going on there. B/C those things just...my little brother could buy about 3...and he's 9!! Oh well. Didn't plan on buying anyways.


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

I have an Audiobahn A18001D amp, and love it... My last amp (800w audiobahn) blew up though, but it was MY fault, it got wet...


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Audiobahn is more "Show" than go. Personally I would rather have function over fashion....


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

I have audiobahn, and I wouldn't buy any other amp. I even got an old bahn amp wet and the shit just blew the fuses, and replaced them and the shit still worked! I was surprised, but I would def stay away from their speakers/subs. They suck!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I don't like their speakers at all but their amps are great. I'm planning on getting a 75x4 in a few weeks to power my upcoming infinitys. I'm also getting a 300x2 for some subs in a few months.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

well audiobahn doesn't suck if you listen to rap and rock and only want hard hitting bass. they only suck to people who want sq. what i have noticed is that the alums have a metallic sound to them but its only a thing you will notice while youre close to the speakers like your in the trunk or something. the 12's retail price are around 300 dollars, and the ones that site has were last years models and anyone who has taken economics knows that consumers are actually getting screwed when buying products. the price is marked up 300 or more percent by the time it gets to the consumer. thezeb.com had them for 120 and thats were i got mine and they did work and i think a company has to tell you if a product is refurbished. thezeb.com has sold out of the 12's now and you can only get 10's and 15's in the old model alums. a word of advice if u get them is ignore the 1000w power rating. Its not necissarly overrated but its only applicable if you put it in a ridiculously small enclosure like at its minimum size .7 cu if i remembered right. but to sum it up they are good subs if you just want a hard hitting system like most of the ones you hear but if you want sound quality too try a adire audio shiva. the msrp is 120 dollars and it sticks with 300 speakers and would probally kill the alums spl and sq wise. the only thing bad about them is that they look too plain. they look like jl w3's without any lettering or logos on them.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

ah i ment 300 dollar speakers when i was talking about the shiva and the site is adireaudio.com and


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

"the only thing bad about them is that they look too plain"

Heh, thats funny. They are only 120 bucks. You could pay 200 bucks with extra fancyness, but Id rather not, and I know I am getting something that does its job (sound awesome) and does it good. They concentrate on their sound, and not their looks, as audiobahn does.

Superfro, thumbs up for even meantioning Adire Audio, Yo Da Man!


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

yeah i'm planning on getting a 12 brahma or a12 Resonant Engineering XXX but i want to wait and see whats this new Apocolypse Adire is going to release in the spring is about first.
and they do there is nothing on them. they could it least but a shiva logo on the dust cap like they did the brahma. the brahma looks nice and not to flashy. i do give audiobahn alums some props since they did sound nice for the boom boom bass down south hip hop i like.


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

I HAD a HCX1200 amp and a Ultra Excursion 15" sub. Audiobahn is probably one of the better companies that I have delt with in audio performance. Before this I had a POS rockford fosgate 500.1 and it over heated and a channel burnt out. Also i had a Power DVC 10" and that blew out too. Me and 2 of my other friends have audiobahn amps and subs, they are well worth the money. For I personally buy from www.ikesound.com/1024.htm


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

These are the Bahns I want.....










Both sites mentioned above have them listed at $129-which is incredibly low. 

They both guarantee their products are brand new and not refurbished so I may just be going with one on these web pages...


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i seriously doubt if audiobahn amps are better than rockford even though they do over heat alot but if u just hook them up to fans and mount them like they tell you and give them room to breathe u should be alright.


----------

